# RAC 8-14-11 3D Hunting Shoot



## hound dog (Jul 25, 2011)

REDNECK RENDEZVOUS

Redneck Archery Club third Annual Hunting Shoot
Sunday, August 14, 2011, 9am until 2pm
www.racarchery.com
If you have any questions feel free to e-mail us at racachery@yahoo.com

Get ready for Bow Season
25 Life-like 3-D Targets placed in realistic hunting situations
Screw in practice tips and hunting bows only.  No broad heads or nibs will be allowed and no range finders unless you are shooting for fun.


Directions to RAC

GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746

From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From I-75 South: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign. 

High Noon Iron buck shoot out.
You will start at 20 yards, if you hit the vitals, you will move back in five yard increments until you miss.  The last archer standing will win a plaque.  Screw in practice tips and hunting bows only.  There is no charge for this shoot.

Long Distance Shoot
$1.00 a shot or 6 Shots for $5.00 50% payback to winner.

If you want to bring your 3-D set up and shoot for fun, it will be $15.00.

Classes

25 yards maximum distance for kids age 9-12 for $15.00
40 yards maximum for men age 13 and up for $15.00
30 yard maximum for woman age 13 and up for $15.00
First place in each division will receive Belt Buckle.  Second and Third will receive a plaque.

Kids 8 and under shoot free from any distance, and they will get a participation medallion.

Scoring

Based on the Fred Bear Scoring System which promotes ethical harvesting of wildlife

+10 (10 or 12 ring) center vital zone
+5 (8 ring) vital zone
+1 ethical pass (limited to maximum of 5 ethical passes)
0 clean miss
-5 non-vital zone (NEGATIVE 5)

Concession Stand with, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

There will be three drinking coolers on the course.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't miss this one.


----------



## badcompany (Jul 26, 2011)

Going out with a bang. Hope to see all you archers there.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## hound dog (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## hound dog (Jul 27, 2011)

Look what I got if you want one you have to come win one.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Jul 28, 2011)

I will be at this one if i get my truck fixed in time!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 30, 2011)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> I will be at this one if i get my truck fixed in time!View attachment 612953



Well better get to work.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 31, 2011)

Looking forward to it. Been shootin and tweakin the huntin bow for weeks now! Can't wait! 

RAC always does it right!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 1, 2011)

#10


----------



## badcompany (Aug 2, 2011)

Me and hound dog just did some pre planning for the shoot and I think its going to be entertaining to say the least. We have a couple good ideas for some targets that I believe will have people talking afterwards. Be sure to come out and enjoy the last shoot for the season.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 2, 2011)

badcompany said:


> Me and hound dog just did some pre planning for the shoot and I think its going to be entertaining to say the least. We have a couple good ideas for some targets that I believe will have people talking afterwards. Be sure to come out and enjoy the last shoot for the season.



Scott and I starting laying out the course and we got some cool shots for yall. Can't wait till see what we do to the Gator. LOL you beat me to it. I can't wait yall are going to love it.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 3, 2011)

*Iron Buck Shoot High Noon*

The Army Navy store in Stockbridge gave RAC six VFORCE victory 350 arrows for the winner of the Iron Buck Shoot out plus you get a RAC plaque saying Iron Buck winner. WOW and it is all free you don't even have to pay to play this game.


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hadn't shot in awhile so I'm really looking forward to this shoot. Guys and Girls if you missed any of the hunt shoots at RAC then you should try and make this one, it's going to a blast  The whole RBO gang should be there.I'll be there with my NEW PSE bow giving it a try.....can't wait!


----------



## badcompany (Aug 3, 2011)

What kinda PSE is the newest dealer bringing to the shoot?


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 3, 2011)

badcompany said:


> What kinda PSE is the newest dealer bringing to the shoot?



Not sure,,,,PSE BowMadness XS,,or PSE Dream Season EVO. I'll just have to play with them and see. Can't wait to shoot tho.....


----------



## hound dog (Aug 6, 2011)

Going Sunday to do prep work on the course like weeding trimming lanes you know all the fun stuff.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 6, 2011)

*3D Rig*

Bringing the 3D rig Bowanna wants a whooping ask and you shall recieve!! Just so you know B shot 12 up today with 11 12s so son you just come on with it....


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, Dennis has my hunting rig. Dont know if it'll be ready in time ? My 3-D rig is more than adequate for small game hunting though. (Squirrel)


----------



## melinda hawk (Aug 7, 2011)

me and kevin are still trying to get out of working that day.  wish us luck


----------



## hound dog (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow the course is coming along grate its not the R100 but yall got to see this one. Going to be fun.Lock on shots, ground blind shots and a lot more and yall have to see what we are going to with the gator.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 8, 2011)

*Pot*

DOG....How about a side pot for the ones in the fun class who wants to play..I want a bill signed by Bowanna....


----------



## hound dog (Aug 8, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> DOG....How about a side pot for the ones in the fun class who wants to play..I want a bill signed by Bowanna....



That is all up to yall on that but I'll hold the money for yall.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 8, 2011)

Dennis sent my hunting bow UPS. Should be here soon. It has a different riser and grip. May take some getting used to and definitely needs setting up. I hope its ready in time ? 
Ain't shot 3-D in three weeks but that shouldn't be a problem for small game. (squirrel) 
Should be shooting about 245 fps @ 55 lbs with my heavy hunting arrow. Not exactly a 3-D rig but thats what I always use from my tree stand for killing.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 9, 2011)

*Pot*

Well..I will let you slide again!!  All l do is switch tips and stab. speed stays the same.Never had a issue with the arrows being lite on


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 9, 2011)

*New Bow*

Ok...You trying to sneak that Lethal Force out...330 fps 5 grains per pound 27 1/2 draw that sounds like you...Thats 50 fps faster than mine. Ok  got some work to do!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 9, 2011)

jody, i can usually cipher your spelling, but i'm clueless about a "lock on" shot????  it would be "grate" if you explain that one, lol!!


----------



## Hunter Thomas (Aug 9, 2011)

Is there a speed limit on bows Jody?


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 9, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> jody, i can usually cipher your spelling, but i'm clueless about a "lock on" shot????  it would be "grate" if you explain that one, lol!!



shooting out of a lock on stand.....not too high off the ground tho, I'm sure they don't want any geezers falling out


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 9, 2011)

i wonder if those "lock on" stands have a weight limit???


----------



## hound dog (Aug 9, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> i wonder if those "lock on" stands have a weight limit???



300lb max


----------



## hound dog (Aug 9, 2011)

Hunter Thomas said:


> Is there a speed limit on bows Jody?



Nope.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 9, 2011)

The course is coming along grate and If I say so my self it is the best hunting course we have ever set. Going to be hard to beat this one next year. We hope yall injoy it as much as we like doing it for yall.

PS .please remember this a hunt shoot with hunt situations.


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 10, 2011)

Looking forward to the shoot.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 11, 2011)

Count down 3 days


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't wait,,,will be the last time for brownies.. Got the new bow ready for a great shoot..


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 12, 2011)

2 days


----------



## hound dog (Aug 13, 2011)

OK it's ready and all I have to say is WOW. I think we out did ourselves this time. Hope yall like it.

One more day.


----------



## onfhunter1 (Aug 13, 2011)

can not wait until tomorrow for the shoot here are the arrows that are going to fly at that gator and at the iron buck


----------



## badcompany (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, the crew really out shined themselves once again. Thanks to all that played a part in getting this shoot ready. Jody, Robert, Country, Todd, Matt, Christopher, Alex, Corey and if I missed anyone insert name here________. You guys rocked this one and it will be a blast! It looks great


----------



## hound dog (Aug 13, 2011)

badcompany said:


> Well, the crew really out shined themselves once again. Thanks to all that played a part in getting this shoot ready. Jody, Robert, Country, Todd, Matt, Christopher, Alex, Corey and if I missed anyone insert name here________. You guys rocked this one and it will be a blast! It looks great



Missing three Angie Miller , Traci and Scott Wright. 

Brother it's no problem just glade to have friends like you to do this with.

See you in the AM.


----------



## Hunterrs (Aug 13, 2011)

Tomorrow morning


----------



## badcompany (Aug 13, 2011)

9 hrs to go


----------



## hound dog (Aug 14, 2011)

It's here.


----------

